# Bulk Herbs



## NotTaken (Dec 18, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has used herbalcom.com to buy herbs. I am new and was looking to try to make some bath teas and infusions. Also if anyone has suggestions on bulk suppliers I would be glad to know!!


----------



## gardengoat (Dec 19, 2009)

I've used them with no problems. Have shipped fast & what I have ordered has been in good shape along with good scent and flavor with the ones I've used for teas & cooking.


----------



## Raha (Dec 28, 2009)

Try frontiercoop.com they are good too


----------



## Healinya (Dec 29, 2009)

I have purchased from frontiercoop.com/wholesale, and also atlanticspice.com.  Herbalcom.com is also on my list of people to try - one day.... a pound of rosehip powder is quite a lot to just a hobbyist. It will be another year at least until some of these bags start running low.


----------

